# I, apparently, have stupid video game ideas



## JahDucky (Jan 15, 2010)

My friend was talking about how rad it would be if there was an mmorpg where everyone plays dragons. and I told him all of my ideas for it off the top of my head. 

There are three types of dragons that I thought of. The air dragons, who can fly but arent very skilled in hand to hand combat but have this psychic mind control kinda dealy that gets stronger and more advanced as you level up in the game to the point of taking complete control of certain opponents mind causing them to self destruct or fight for you(briefly). Then there are the land dragons who cannot fly(this is where he scoffed and said dragons are supposed to fly) but are very skilled in hand to hand combat and can kick some serious ass. Then there are the earth dragons who are the only ones who can breath fire(this is where he started to look pissed) and they are the dragons that keep the world running functionally. You know how the core of the earth is piping hot? Well its these earth dragons who keep it that way. Like moles they have poor eyes sight and can only cruise the land in the night time. Where they can whomp your ass with their fire breath, and if you are to go into a cave and are any of the other dragon types you are going to have trouble seeing but an earth dragon can getcha in a heartbeat cause he is adjusted.


I dont think those were bad ideas at all. But he told me flat out that its a stupid idea and that nobody would ever want to play that game...

"I would play that game" was the last thing i said to him on the car ride home.


----------



## Rash L (Jan 15, 2010)

I like how the dragons have even advantages and disadvantages, that usually leads to a pretty good game basis. Of course, you would have to have some kind of water dragons....


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 15, 2010)

I didnt even think of that! Water dragons. Oh geez now ya got my gears turning again.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 15, 2010)

And they should be trying to get to the treasure cave or something. and their hearts should be covered with a jewel, so in order to officially kill it you have to break the jewel to get to the heart. White jewel for the air dragon, blue for water, red for earth, and green for land!! I would play it.


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 15, 2010)

I think we should all get together on this game and then actually put it into action. Show my asshole roomie whats up. Oh and hes not allowed to play cause he wouldnt like it anyways.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 15, 2010)

Ha ha. Yeah lets make it happen. be dragon video game nazis to him.."No dragons for you!!"


----------



## bote (Jan 15, 2010)

I like the idea of having dragon societies, instead of them being isolated giants that live off on their own and don´t really have complicated psychological attributes.

The earth dragons could be more humanoid, like some of them walk upright but they still have dragon characteristics (scales, tails, some breathe some fire, etc.). And there could be the big huge traditional air ones too, depending on the character you choose to play it would be way different. 

If you were an earth dragon you could start off as garbage dragon, burning trash for a living, until one day you came across heart jewels and uncovered a political assassination plot.

Ultimately, no matter which character you chose, the storylines would overlap and different dragons would wind up in each other´s worlds.


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 16, 2010)

I love your ideas! Keep em coming. In the end well write a book and produce it ourselves and some video game dude will pick it up and ZOMG. its gonna happen!


----------



## Ravie (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm a video game nerd. ide play that. or if you realy want to make it addictive make it to where you can customise, level up, have an arena so you can fight other players, learn new skills, and there's got to be some human killing.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 16, 2010)

And there should be a hidden level where all the dragons work together to eat corrupt cops, because they work for the evil king slapintikle!!


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Jan 17, 2010)

Start learning how to make it. Its not a far-fetched dream. Programming ain't hard, and if you go open source you can get a large enough team to make it work.


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 17, 2010)

I might have to look into it(including all the above ideas)


----------



## FinnFiasco (Jan 19, 2010)

There was an old module for AD&D called "Council of The Wyrms" or something along those lines, where you played as dragons. This kind of reminds me of that. Here is the only proper info I could dig up on it:
http://www.dragnix.net/Role_Playing/

My bardic knowledge comes in handy once more.


----------



## bote (Jan 20, 2010)

it´s all about the chromatic dragons


----------

